# GEMA - Eure Meinung



## jakestyler (15 März 2012)

Hallo,
mich würde mal eure Meinung zur Youtube vs. GEMA - Sache interessieren.
Was haltet ihr von den Anonymus-Attacken?

Meine Meinung:
Die GEMA hat damit nichts zutun, das geht aus den Pressemitteilungen deutlich hervor, die Attacke von Anonymus finde ich einfach nur schwach.



> Gesperrte YouTube-Videos ausländischer Künstler
> 
> *15.07.2011 | Pressemitteilung, YouTube, Musiknutzer*
> 
> ...


 
Sagt alles, oder?

Verfolgt aktuelle Pressemitteilungen der GEMA zum Thema "Youtube" hier >>


----------



## Manule (1 Juni 2012)

Die Meldung weckt immer eine gewisse Wut in mir  Ich wette schon mit mir selbst, obdas Video läuft oder nicht


----------



## Reducal (1 Juni 2012)

jakestyler schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den Anonymus-Attacken?


 
Meinst du so was?





Warum fragst du? Bitte gern per "Unterhaltung", da das Thema eher nicht in den öffentlichen Bereich gehört.


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2012)

So, das hat man nun davon: Hausdurchsuchung wegen Anonymous-Gema-Aktion in Deutschland?





Maskenträger auf einer Demonstration in Berlin: Betroffen sind wohl eher die Mitläufer

Und Heise berichtet auch davon:





			
				heise.de schrieb:
			
		

> News-Meldung vom 13.06.2012 19:55
> 
> *BKA-Razzia nach Attacken auf Gema-Server *
> 
> ...


Und die anderen ziehen nach:

http://www.golem.de/news/gema-bundeskriminalamt-startet-massenrazzia-gegen-anonymous-1206-92510.html
www.hna.de/netzwelt/netzwelt-lokal/durchsuchungen-mutmasslichen-hackern-nach-attacke-gema-2353039.html
www.mopo.de/panorama/106-beschuldigte-durchsuchungen-bei-anonymous-anhaengern,5066860,16376924.html


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2012)

> ....handelt es sich nach ersten Erkenntnissen bei den Verdächtigen _nicht um die jeweils ermittelten Anschlussinhaber_, sondern "wie zu erwarten" Jugendliche und Heranwachsende.


Und wie kommt man zum Anschlussinhaber? Man kann vermuten, durch eine IP-Anfrage nach § 113 TKG. Aber, wie verhältnismäßig ist eigentlich so eine Aktion gegen jugendliche und heranwachsende Mitläufer? Wenn man sich den Beschluss > HIER < durch liest, könnte man meinen, es ginge richtig um Terrorismus.


----------



## Heiko (14 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> Und wie kommt man zum Anschlussinhaber? Man kann vermuten, durch eine IP-Anfrage nach § 113 TKG. Aber, wie verhältnismäßig ist eigentlich so eine Aktion gegen jugendliche und heranwachsende Mitläufer? Wenn man sich den Beschluss > HIER < durch liest, könnte man meinen, es ginge richtig um Terrorismus.


[Ironie]Du bringst da was durcheinander: Terroristen kriegt man über die IP-Adresse nicht, weil wir keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung haben. Filesharer kriegt man auch ohne. Und Parteien wie die FDP oder die Piraten finden das auch noch gut so.[/Ironie]


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Juni 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> [Ironie]Filesharer kriegt man auch ohne.[/Ironie]


Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Allerdings haben die Rechteinhaber Möglichkeiten gefunden jemanden zum Sündenbock zu machen und an dieser Situation auch noch prächtig zu verdienen. Besonders im Schmuddelgenre ist das interessant, weil die Rechteinhaber durch unser Abmahnunwesen ein Vielfaches von dem verdienen können, was auf legalem Wege möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2012)

Das ist aber so. Die Filesharer werden systembedingt aktuell ohne Vorratsdatenspeicherung "gefangen", die echten Täter kriegt man immer schwerer.


----------



## Insider (15 Juni 2012)

Und hier mal ein aktueller Screenshot der "Waffe", der sich die Beschuldigten bedient haben. Das Script ist immer noch scharf, es fehlt nur die Hintergrundgrafik mit der Anonymous-Maske und dem Schriftzug "OPERATION GEMA".


----------



## Heiko (15 Juni 2012)

LOIC?


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> LOIC?


Genau, danke für den Hinweis in der Sache!

Low Orbit Ion Cannon


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Es führt eine Denial of Service-Attacke (DoS) gegen einen Zielrechner aus, indem es diesen mit TCP-Paketen, UDP-Paketen oder HTTP-Anfragen überflutet, mit der Absicht, den jeweiligen Dienst oder den ganzen Rechner lahmzulegen. Schließen sich mehrere LOIC-Benutzer zusammen und greifen dasselbe Ziel an, spricht man von einer Distributed Denial of Service-Attacke (DDoS), also einem verteilten Angriff. Seine Bedeutung erlangt das Programm vor allem durch seine simple Bedienung, die geringe Anforderungen an die Fähigkeiten des Nutzers stellt.
> 
> LOIC ist Open-Source-Software und gemeinfrei. Sie erzeugt eine hohe Belastung beim Zielrechner, dessen Verhalten dann bis hin zum Versagen beobachtet werden kann. Der Name der Software bezeichnet eine fiktive Massenvernichtungswaffe aus dem Computerspiel Command & Conquer.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (18 Juni 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> So, das hat man nun davon: Hausdurchsuchung wegen Anonymous-Gema-Aktion in Deutschland?


http://computer.t-online.de/anonymous-droht-gema-und-bka/id_57290292/index


> Anonymous droht mit weiteren Hacker-Angriffen in Deutschland
> 
> Das Hacker-Kollektiv Anonymous zeigt sich kampfbereit: Nach den Hausdurchsuchungen der vergangenen Woche haben die Anonymous-Aktivisten BKA und GEMA mit weiteren Attacken gedroht. Die Behörden hätten mit den Razzien der letzten Woche "Benzin ins Feuer der Revolution" gegossen, heißt es in einer Videobotschaft von Sonntag.


----------



## edsi (5 August 2012)

Hallo an alle, 

also ich finde es äußerst erstaunlich, was dort in den letzten Wochen vor sich geht. Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht nötig die GEMA mit Computer-Angriffen zu bedrängen, sondern es wäre viel wichtiger einmal die Streitpunkte deutlich zu machen, um dann darüber in einem entsprechenden Rahmen zu diskutieren. Damit meine ich natürlich auch, dass sich dadurch etwas ändern müsste und man sich nicht nur sie Vorstellungen des Anderen anhört, um danach wieder fröhlich seine eigene Schiene zu fahren. Zudem sollte die GEMA aus meiner Sicht viel deutlicher machen, welche Wege die Gebühren bei ihnen nehmen und wo das Geld letztendlich überhaupt landet. Damit will ich nichts unterstellen, aber in der aktuellen Zeit, wo mein sein Geld aufgrund von wahrscheinlich wachsenden Ölpreisen und steigenden Lebenshaltungskosten zusammenhalten sollte, hat keiner mehr einen Cent zu verschenken und ich denke, dass vielen Leuten der Sinn hinter den Gebühren einfach nicht bekannt ist. Dabei will ich mich selber gar nicht ausnehmen, denn ein Experte bin ich auf dem Fach auch nicht. 
Und jetzt noch einmal zu der Rechtslage dabei: Da müsste sich demnächst wirklich etwas tun, denn ich denke, dass man in Deutschland einfach hinterherhinkt und das schon seit einiger Zeit, was den Rechtsraum Internet angeht. Dabei solte es in erster Linie auch nicht um die Überwachung gehen, sondern um klare Richtlinien, damit man sich im Netz einfach sicherer sein kann und deutlich wird, was absolut nicht mehr erlaubt ist. Im Forum findet man ja mehr als genug Beiträge, die sich mit irgendeiner Art von Betrug oder schleierhaften Vorgängen beschäftigen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 August 2012)

edsi schrieb:


> es wäre viel wichtiger einmal die Streitpunkte deutlich zu machen, um dann darüber in einem entsprechenden Rahmen zu *diskutieren*.


"Diskutieren" ist eine komplexe Tätigkeit, zu der man verschiedene Grundfähigkeiten mitbringen muß. Und selbst wenn man diese Grundfähigkeiten hat, muß man gewillt sein, sie einzusetzen. Mir fällt kaum ein Thema ein, bei dem dies in den letzten Jahren in Deutschland geklappt hätte. Das Thema GEMA zu diskutieren, wäre schon etwas für Diskussionsexperten. Ich befürchte, dass eine solche Diskussion nicht möglich ist.


> Damit meine ich natürlich auch, dass sich dadurch etwas ändern müsste und man sich nicht nur sie Vorstellungen des Anderen anhört, um danach wieder fröhlich seine eigene Schiene zu fahren.


Ja.


> Zudem sollte die GEMA aus meiner Sicht viel deutlicher machen, welche Wege die Gebühren bei ihnen nehmen und wo das Geld letztendlich überhaupt landet.


Ja. Ja.


> dass vielen Leuten der Sinn hinter den Gebühren einfach nicht bekannt ist.


Ja. Ja. Ja.


> ich denke, dass man in Deutschland einfach hinterherhinkt und das schon seit einiger Zeit, was den Rechtsraum Internet angeht.


Ja. Ja. Ja. Ja.


> Dabei solte es in erster Linie auch nicht um die Überwachung gehen, sondern *um klare Richtlinien, damit man sich im Netz einfach sicherer sein kann* und deutlich wird, was absolut nicht mehr erlaubt ist. Im Forum findet man ja mehr als genug Beiträge, die sich mit irgendeiner Art von Betrug oder schleierhaften Vorgängen beschäftigen.


Hmm. Da geht die Entwicklung doch einen ganz klaren Weg: Rechteinhaber werden gestärkt, zum Schutz ihrer Rechtsgüter werden Gesetze geändert, die "Verletzer" ihrer Rechte werden kriminalisiert. Verbraucher werden geschwächt, der Schutz ihrer Rechtsgüter erfolgt unmotiviert, wenig durchdacht und unzureichend, die "Verletzer" ihrer Rechte werden entkriminalisiert.
Das ist der Hintergrund. Und vor diesem Hintergrund zu diskutieren, ist schwierig. Denn dass die Politik hier einen falschen Weg geht, dass Abzockern und Kriminellen ein kaum regulierter und kaum überwachter Freiraum im Internet "angeboten" wird, daraus folgt ja noch nicht, dass es in Ordnung wäre, dies auch für Filesharer so zu machen. Es wird halt nur unglaubwürdig, wenn im Bereich "Rechteinhaber" eine so völlig andere Richtung gegangen wird. Für mich persönlich ist eine Disklussion um die Rechte der Rechteinhaber nicht möglich, solange es diese Schieflage gibt.

(und was Anopnymous angeht: Warum denn eigentlich die dort erkennbar vorhandene "innovative Energie" (ganz neutral gesprochen) ausgerechnet gegen die GEMA einsetzen? Haben die Leute sonst keine Probleme?)

(noch was anderes)
(wer profitiert denn von Megaupload oder Hotfile? Was glauben die Verteidiger solcher Dienste eigentlich, wen sie da verteidigen? Barmherzige Schwestern des Internets? Und raffgierige Menschen sitzen nur bei den Rechteinhabern? So einfach ist es nicht. Bei keinem Punkt dieses Themas ist es irgendwie einfach...)

(lass uns lieber diskutieren, warum der Ölpreis steigt  )


----------



## Heiko (12 August 2012)

Was ich interessant finde: die "Rechteinhaber" können prinzipiell jeden Internetuser auf die bloße Behauptung hin, er hätte was illegales gemacht, identifizieren. Die Strafverfolgung kann das auch bei Verdacht einer Straftat nicht. Da sieht man mal wieder, in welche Richtung die Paranoia geht...


----------



## drboe (14 August 2012)

Heiko schrieb:


> Was ich interessant finde: die "Rechteinhaber" können prinzipiell jeden Internetuser auf die bloße Behauptung hin, er hätte was illegales gemacht, identifizieren. Die Strafverfolgung kann das auch bei Verdacht einer Straftat nicht. Da sieht man mal wieder, in welche Richtung die Paranoia geht...


 
Welche Paranoia? Ist es Paranoia, wenn man als Bürger feststellt, dass hier seit Jahren Demokratie abgebaut wird? Oder meinst du die Paranoia angeblich um die Sicherheit besorgter Politiker, denen wir diverse Instrumente zu verdanken haben, an denen die DDR-Oberen ihre wahre Freude gehabt hätten? Die DDR war und ist ja im Sprachgebrauch westlicher und gewendeter Politiker der fünf neueren Bundesländer eine Diktatur. Als was müsste man wohl die Bundesrepublik Deutschland angesichts der heutigen Möglichkeiten und Instrumente bezeichnen? Und es wird ja mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit mehr gefordert.

Im Übrigen heißt Paranoia ja nicht,  dass sie nicht hinter dir her sind. 



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> [Ironie]Terroristen kriegt man über die IP-Adresse nicht, weil wir keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung haben. Filesharer kriegt man auch ohne. Und Parteien wie die FDP oder die Piraten finden das auch noch gut so.[/Ironie]


 
Terroristen kriegt man auch mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht, wenn sie, was so unwahrscheinlich wohl nicht ist, ein wenig mehr Aufwand treiben als Hans und Barbara Mustermann. Wobei der Aufwand überschaubar bleibt. Wenn die PCs verschlüsselt sind und die Internet-Kommunikation verschlüsselt erfolgt und mehr oder weniger geschlossene Gruppen agieren, kann die Abteilung Horch&Guck nicht nur in DE Däumchen drehen. Deswegen fordern und forcieren Innenpolitiker und Vertreter der sogn. Sicherheitsbehörden ja ständig den Einsatz von Staats-Trojanern. Ich wette jedoch, dass erfolgreiche Terroristen Festnetze meiden, nicht mit Deutschen Mobiltelefonen telefonieren würden, auch da lässt sich zudem Verschlüsselung einsetzen, und Telefone und Simkarten regelmäßig ersetzen. Das wissen sicher auch diejenigen, die ständig weitere Gesetze und technische Mittel gegen angebliche Terroristen fordern. Mindestens die etwas intelligenteren unter ihnen. Es ist daher m. E. schlüssig und keineswegs Paranoia, zu vermuten, dass die tatsächliche Ziele einer Vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht die sind, die man zur Durchsetzung dieser und weiterer Forderungen regelmäßig ins Feld führt. Zudem gefällt mir der Ansatz nicht, nämlich 82 Mio. Bürger zu potentiellen Verbrechern zu erklären, von denen man Fingerabdrücke nimmt, Bilder speichert, sie mit Kameras überwacht, ihre Kommunikationsdaten speichert, sowie die Analyse ihrer sozialen Beziehungen, Aufenthaltsorte und Bewegungen auswertbar macht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 August 2012)

drboe schrieb:


> Terroristen kriegt man auch mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht


Es geht aber doch nicht nur um Terroristen. Heiko schrieb ja auch (und ich nicke fleissig)



> Die Strafverfolgung kann das auch bei Verdacht einer Straftat nicht.


 

Du schreibst...


> wenn sie, was so unwahrscheinlich wohl nicht ist, ein wenig mehr Aufwand treiben als Hans und Barbara Mustermann.


...das tun aber Kriminelle nicht immer. Und nicht 'mal Terroristen...



> (...ich fasse 'mal zusammen: betreiben counterforensics ...) Das wissen sicher auch diejenigen, die ständig weitere Gesetze und technische Mittel gegen angebliche Terroristen fordern. Mindestens die etwas intelligenteren unter ihnen.


 Das glaube ich nicht, da nicht so wirklich viele Leute Ahnung von Forensik haben. Geschweige denn von Anti-Forensik...



> [...]dass die tatsächliche Ziele einer Vorratsdatenspeicherung nicht die sind, die man zur Durchsetzung dieser und weiterer Forderungen regelmäßig ins Feld führt.


Ich glaube nicht, dass die "bösen" Verfechter der VDS (also diejenigen, die "böse Absichten" haben) eine Ahnung haben, wovon sie sprechen. Sie haben vielleicht eine "bösartige Wunschvorstellung" - aber richtig begreifen, worum es geht, tun sie wahrscheinlich nicht. Vielleicht träumen sie von einem Überwachungsstaat, die ganz Bösen unter ihnen, aber sie sind sowieso B/böse und machen genug anderen Mist. Das können sie auch viel besser. Wir haben die Politik schon lange nicht mehr in der Hand, dafür gibt es viele Beispiele. Warum gibt's also einen Aufschrei gegen die VDS, aber nicht in ähnlichem Ausmaß gegen all den anderen Scheiß, der gemacht wird? Das weckt bei mir gewisse Zweifel hinsichtlich der Argumentation derer, die Freiheitsrechte über alles andere setzen. Die sind doch auch suspekt.

zur vds:
Nicht jede Art von Eingriffen in Freiheitsrechte ist umstritten (z.B. Höchstgeschwindigkeit), aber es gibt sicher Eingriffe in Freiheitsrechte, die man diskutieren kann. Dazu gehört das ganze Thema VDS. Aber daran fehlt es doch gerade, an der Diskussionsbereitschaft und an der Diskussionsfähigkeit. Jetzt sind wir vom Thema GEMA weit entfernt. Die Argumentation, mit der die GEMA Maßnahmen gegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen fordert und durchsetzt, ist in meinen Augen wesentlich weniger überzeugend als die Argumentation, mit der der Einsatz von VDS für die Strafverfolgung gefordert wird. Dass die GEMA dies und jenes durchsetzen kann, istalso in meinen Augen ungut.
Man kann durchaus eine Position vertreten wie "ich bin gegen mehr Rechte für die GEMA, aber ich bin für mehr Rechte für die Strafverfolgung (sogar dann, wenn sie mit Eingriffen in Freiheitsrechte verbunden sind)."

Gegen einen Überwachungsstaat sind wir wohl alle. Naja. Du. Ich. Heiko. Sascha. Und noch ein paar andere zumindest 

Heikos Position und Argumentation unterstütze ich jedenfalls nachdrücklich. Bei Dir klingt es für mich dagegen so, als ob Du der Ansicht wärest, man könne auf Strafverfolgung im Internet verzichten, weil die Kriminellen eh alle zu schlau sind, sich erwischen zu lassen. Hmm. Ein Kaufhausdetektiv erwischt einen guten Trickbetrüger nicht - aber soll man ihn deshalb abschaffen? Verkehrskontrollen treffen immer die Falschen, aber soll man sie deshalb abschaffen?

Hmm.

Natürlich lese ich aber genauso gerne Erich Fried wie Du


> Zweifle nicht
> an dem
> der dir sagt
> er hat Angst
> ...


 
Wenn also Leute, denen die GEMA wichtiger ist als die Stafverfolgung, wenn also Leute, die erkennbar nichts Gutes im Schilde führen, etwas wie die VDS wollen, sind Zweifel angebracht. Dann muß man aber bei diesen Leuten ansetzen, nicht bei der VDS. Datenprofile und Vorratsdatenspeicherung sind Waffen und wenn ich mir ansehe, welche Moral diejenigen zeigen, denen man sie in die Hände gibt, habe ich sicherlich kein geringeres Unbehagen als Du.


----------



## drboe (15 August 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Es geht aber doch nicht nur um Terroristen.


Das sag ich doch!  Die bei Forderungen nach Verschärfung von Gesetzen regelmäßig ins Feld geführten Begründungen und Ziele erweisen sich häufig als reine Irreführung.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ...das tun aber Kriminelle nicht immer. Und nicht 'mal Terroristen...


Der dümmste Fehler, den man bei der Bekämpfung von "was auch immer" machen kann, ist es den Gegner zu unterschätzen. Hast du z. B. gewusst, wie labil Wolkenkratzer sind? Ich nicht, aber Osama & Co haben es gewusst und sich zu nutze gemacht.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das glaube ich nicht, da nicht so wirklich viele Leute Ahnung von Forensik haben. Geschweige denn von Anti-Forensik...


Ich halte von den meisten Poiltikern von CDU/CSU/FDP/SPD/Bündnis90-Die Gurken wirklich nicht sonderlich viel. Und es gibt sicher sehr viele in den Parlamenten, die lediglich nachplappern, was die Strippenzieher ihnen einflüstern. Es bleiben aber noch genug, die wissen, was sie tun, denen Eigennutz, in welcher Form auch immer, vor Gemeinwohl geht.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Warum gibt's also einen Aufschrei gegen die VDS, aber nicht in ähnlichem Ausmaß gegen all den anderen Scheiß, der gemacht wird? Das weckt bei mir gewisse Zweifel hinsichtlich der Argumentation derer, die Freiheitsrechte über alles andere setzen. Die sind doch auch suspekt.


Aha! Wenn sich Leute kritisch mit der VDS auseinandersetzen, dabei aber weniger Energie auf die anderen Schweinereien im Staat verwenden, machen diese sich verdächtig. Was willst Du ihnen vorwerfen? Das es so viele Baustellen gibt? Der Tag auch für Kritiker, Mahner etc. nur 24 Stunden hat? Man nicht alles wissen kann? Ist wahrhaftig nur der, der sich aufreibt?



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Nicht jede Art von Eingriffen in Freiheitsrechte ist umstritten (z.B. Höchstgeschwindigkeit),


Unumstrittein? 1910 galt in Deutschland innerörtlich eine Höchstgeschwindigkeit von 15 km/h, Ende der 20er Jahre waren es 30 km/h. 1934-1939 gab es keine Geschwindigkeitsbeschränkung, dann wurden nur noch 60 km/h erlaubt. 1953-1957 durfte man wieder rasen, was die Leukoplastbomber her gaben. Heute haben wir 50 km/h und vielfach sind nur 30 km/h erlaubt. Bis heute gehen solche Änderungen in DE nie ohne Diskussionen und Aufschrei von BLÖD und ADAC ab.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dazu gehört das ganze Thema VDS. Aber daran fehlt es doch gerade, an der Diskussionsbereitschaft und an der Diskussionsfähigkeit


Deutsche Politiker diskutieren nicht, sie verkünden ihren Standpunkt.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Bei Dir klingt es für mich dagegen so, als ob Du der Ansicht wärest, man könne auf Strafverfolgung im Internet verzichten, weil die Kriminellen eh alle zu schlau sind, sich erwischen zu lassen. Hmm. Ein Kaufhausdetektiv erwischt einen guten Trickbetrüger nicht - aber soll man ihn deshalb abschaffen? Verkehrskontrollen treffen immer die Falschen, aber soll man sie deshalb abschaffen?


Niedliche Unterstellung. Ich bin nicht gegen die Verfolgung von Straftaten oder gegen Verkehrskontrollen, sondern dagegen, dass Politiker bei jeder Gelegenheit eine Verschärfung der Gesetze, höhere Strafen, Knast für Jugendliche und mehr Überwachung fordern und dies noch dazu mit Scheinargumenten begründen. Ich habe aber auch etwas dagegen, das sich die Polizei aus dem öffentlichen Raum zurückzieht und ihr Heil in technischer Aufrüstung, z. B. Videoüberwachung, sucht. Ich kann zwar verstehen, dass es im Hamburger Schmuddelwetter angenehmer ist einen Bürojob auszuüben und das die Nutzung des Internets faszinierend ist. Nur nützt das gegen die Kriminalität draußen eben praktisch nichts. Prio 1 bei Ministern und Polizei haben offenbar blaue Uniformen, ebensolche Kfz und alberne Uniformmützen im Stil amerikanischer Cops. Danach kommt thematisch der Terrorismus, von dem man hier ja so massiv betroffen ist. Wobei Terror angeblich auch das ist, was Afghanen gegen fremde Truppen, die vorgeblich unsere Freiheit am Hindukusch verteidigen, unternehmen. Danach dann das böse Internet, fast gleichauf mit Drogenkriminalität, wobei man die Millionen von Alkoholkranken nie dazu zählt. Dies ist schon ein merkwürdiges Land. Die Bekämpfung von sogn. Internetkriminalität besteht nun nicht selten nur aus halbgaren Sprüchen und gewollt dramatischer Statistik. Betrüger, hätte man sie denn, ließen sich sicher ohne wenn und aber verurteilen. Hat man aber einmal welche identifiziert, mit Sitz in DE, was selten genug vorkommt, muss die StA lange und häufig bearbeitet werden, bis sie mühsam aktiv wird. Was dabei dann rauskommt ist kaum der Rede wert, auch wenn gelegentlich einmal ein Anwalt dabei ist. Die weitaus meisten der Ganoven sitzen aber sicher vor Strafverfolgung außerhalb Deutschlands. Die kann man zählen, aber meist nicht identifizieren, festnehmen, anklagen, verurteilen. Und das Thema KiPo, häufig in einem Atemzug mit der "Terroruniversität Internet" (Schäuble) genannt gehört eher zur Legende der Befürworter von Überwachung und rechtfertigt für mich nichts von dem, was die von der Leyens, Schäuble, Zielkes & Co. dieser Welt wollen.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (15 August 2012)

drboe, vieles von dem, was Du schreibst, kann ich voll unterstützen. Zum Thema VDS habe ich aber eine ganz klare Meinung: man sollte sich einfach am Urteil des BVerfG orientieren. Und für Diskussionen darüber wünsche ich mir, dass die, die das Urteil nicht (ganz) gelesen haben, einfach die Klappe halten.
Ich habe gerade eine Seminararbeit über die VDS geschrieben, die - zumindest nach der Bewertung zu urteilen - wohl nicht ganz verkehrt war. In der Vorbesprechung gings eben um VDS und ein Mensch von der Piratenpartei (studiert mit mir) meinte da nur "was gibts da zu diskutieren, die ist verfassungswidrig", was mir wieder ganz klar gezeigt hat, dass plakativ daherpalavert wird, aber das dicke Urteil niemand richtig liest ("niemand" ist übertrieben, zeigt aber die Grundtendenz).

Also zum Urteil:
Die VDS als solche findet das BVerfG gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn auch deutlich "so nicht!".

Überhaupt kein Problem hatte das BVerfG mit der Speicherung von IP-Adressen und deren Nutzern. Auch nicht mit der Beauskunftung. Das Gericht hat sogar für die Verfolgung von Ordnungswidrigkeiten (!) eine solche Beauskunftung nicht ausgeschlossen. Das zeigt doch deutlich, dass der diesbezügliche Eingriff als nicht allzu schwerwiegend gesehen wird.

Der Rest (Lokalisierung von Mobiltelefonen, Verbindungsdaten bei Telefon u.a.) hat eine andere Qualität und sollte insofern auch gesondert betrachtet werden.

Und: die Argumentation mit KiPo und Terror ist Zeichen, dass man die eigentliche Problematik nicht erkannt hat und auch nur daherblafaselt. Also im Prinzip alle Politiker.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 August 2012)

drboe, ich denke fast, wir sind uns mehr oder weniger einig im Großen und Ganzen und haben nur den "Streitpunkt" VDS. Ich bin in die Diskussion eingestiegen (in der es um GEMA ging), um den Aspekt "Schieflage in Sachen 'Staatsengagement'" zum Thema zu machen (auf der einen Seite Gesetzesänderungen pro-Rechteinhaber und auch große "praktische Rechte" wie eben IP-Identifizierung, auf der anderen Seite ist den Ermittlern vieles verwehrt) und um aber auch deutlich zu machen, dass man sich, wenn man gegen die GEMA ist, trotzdem überlegen sollte, ob jemand, der auch gegen die GEMA ist (wie dieser nette Herr von Megaupload) allein deshalb schon zum unterstützenswerten "Mitstreiter" wird.

Dann kam Heiko und dann hast Du das Thema in Richtung Demokratieabbau/VDS erweitert. Bei meiner Replik hatte ich immer noch die Grundgedanken des vorher diskutierten Themas im Hinterkopf und daher passte das dann gar nicht mehr zusammen.

Lassen wir's gut sein. Wir mögen beide Erich Fried, mögen beide die Nachdenkseiten, stehen beide der Politik an sich aus ähnlichen Gründen kritisch gegenüber und sind halt bei der VDS ein wenig anderer Meinung. Das heißt: So sehr anders ist die Meinung (glaube ich) gar nicht, nur senkt sich bei mir eben aus bestimmten "Gewichtungen" heraus die Waagschale bei VDS in dieselbe Richtung, in der sie (aus ganz anderen Gründen) die Politik senken will.

Kann man das so stehen lassen?



> Bei Dir klingt es für mich dagegen so, als ob Du der Ansicht wärest


ganz daneben von mir. Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Aber es war ein bisschen so geschrieben, als würde ich nicht mit Dir diskutieren, sondern mit anderen Leuten, die Deine Auffassungen unterstützen, aber einen anderen Hintergrund haben (ist das jetzt verständlich?)
----------------------------------

also zurück zum GEMA-Thema: Die "Rechtsansprüche" der GEMA auf den Schutz "ihrer Rechtsgüter" werden völlig überzogen gewichtet. Obwohl nicht einmal ein belegbarer Schaden ensteht (und dazu zähle ich ausdrücklich nicht Chancen auf (noch) höhere Gewinne) unternimmt der Staat jede Menge, um die Rechtsgüter der GEMA zu schützen. Die Rechtsgüter der Verbraucher dagegen schützt man nicht, obwohl ich und Du sicher zwei Dutzend Firmen nennen könnten, die einen gewaltigen Schaden für diese Rechtsgüter angerichtet haben. Der "Staat" schreibt dann "selber schuld, hättste besser aufgepasst". Dann könnte man auch sagen "Selber schuld, Rechteinhaber, hättst halt die Downlaods ins Internet gestellt für einen halbwegs fairen Preis!"

PS: Ich besitze (mehrere Tausend... naja, inzwischen sind's, nach Jahren am Flohmarkt, nur noch) Tausend gekaufter Schallplatten und etwa 2000 gekaufter CDs und gebe im Jahr nur dehalb nur noch ca. 300-500 Euro für Musik aus (ohne Konzertkarten gerechnet), weil ich keine mir gefallende Musik mehr finde 
Wenn mir die Muskindustrie den Download ausgefallener ungarischer Progrockbands (klick) für einen im Verhältnis zu den Produktionskosten stehenden Preis und in guter Qualität anbietet, würde ich dafür bezahlen. Weil das nicht so ist, ...ist's halt so... wie's ist. (Hmm, hat mehr verdient als 13 Aufrufe)


----------

